# rear rack suggestions for mtb



## tkerr (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm wanting to do some bikepacking with my mtb and would like a rear rack. I have disc brakes and no eyelets on dropouts or seat stays. Old Man Mt racks are way out of my price range and so are Tubus although I don't see anything that would work from them. Axiom makes a couple in the fifty dollar range , which is ok. Just wondering what else is available. I've also tried modifying a basic rack that I have but the disc side is too aggravating to get around. I also have a rack that attaches to the seat post but there's no way to secure the bottoms of the panniers. Anything else out there? Or anyone have a home made version of a rack that they'd like to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

I've used a Jandd rack with a lot of success.

http://www.jandd.com/search_results...L&txtFromSearch=fromSearch&iLevel=2&subcat=13

I'm using light duty rack. I've also installed a Topeak on my wife's bike, but I like the Jandd better. Jandd does have _Disc Brake Adapter for Racks and Fenders_ for disk brakes. Look at the bottom of the web page.

Be forewarned, when it comes to racks, and fenders, it's more of an art than science. It also usually requires a couple of trips to the hardware store and some bending of metal. If you don't have any eyelets on the seatstays or dropouts, your going to need to get some p-clamps.

Post a pic when you're done!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You`ve already mentioned the only ones I knew of that specify disc compatible. I didn`t know that Jandd had adaptors. You may know about bikepacking.net, but if not, be sure to cruise that site for some ideas.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

jl said:


> your going to need to get some p-clamps


Ace hardware has these clamps for $1 each.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had great luck with a Planet Bike Versarack Disc. Only had to buy some p-clamps from Lowes and it worked great!

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/4004.html


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I basically did the same thing as JordyB and made my own p-clamps. I ordered my rack from the abaxo ebay store for about 20 bucks delivered.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BICYCLE-REAR-RA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439b0d2fb8


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

I did this, but entirely different machinery... I added a Delta rack to my old Specialized hardtail. It had both the eyelets for the mounts, and direct-pull brakes.

Pricy as they are, Old Man Mountain is probably the best source for rear-suspension bikes with disc brakes. You might also check some of Aaron Teasdale's articles on the Adventure Cycling web site... he does quite a bit of lightweight bikepacking with his MTB, and documents it for the magazine.


----------



## zaphod123 (Apr 20, 2009)

I really like the Topeak Explorer racks. Available in a disc version. They have a dovetail slot that makes installing one of their bags a cinch; the bag simply slides in the dovetail channel and engages a clip at the end. Bag is secure to the rack and can be removed in seconds; perfect for commuting.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

ive got the topeak rack I used on my hybrid my lbs did a lil work to make it fit :thumbsup:


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

fatboypup said:


> ive got the topeak rack I used on my hybrid my lbs did a lil work to make it fit :thumbsup:


What model Topeak is that bag? EX or DX?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Just came across this yesterday: https://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222350411/448/Dimension-318-Seat-Clamp.html

didn't know anyone made one, but it should take care of the seatpost end of the problem:


----------

